# Custom Axial AX-10 'RC Crawler Adventure" videos



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

Hey all.. 

Some of you may have seen some of these videos before, but for those who haven't... here is a mini-series I did on my AX-10 custom crawler...

This series includes 3 Trail videos, and a video explaining my "Rear Shock link" theory. 

The goal was to have each film progressively better than the last, as practice with the cam and editing software increased with each production.



Thought you might enjoy it..


"RC Crawler Adventures" - Filmed in High Definition



PART 1









PART 2









PART 3









PART 4


----------



## Sith Lord (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice videos! Really like the explanation of the dig and your rear setup!


----------

